# Do I need to drywall before installing faux shiplap?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Generally speaking, yes---you want the drywall as a fire stop--and also to help keep the panels flat---'
'
I am not familiar with your product---tell us more about it and you will get more detailed installation ideas.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

OK what shipboard, do you mean ship lap?
I've never seen ship lap plywood siding.
Main reason that would leave the plys exposed.
Another reason to install the drywall first is to air seal the wall.


----------



## Smokeyfish (Dec 14, 2015)

Oops, yes, shiplap. (Can't post links yet, apparently, but if you google 'DIY faux shiplap tutorial' you'll get the idea.)

What's the problem with leaving the plywood exposed? It'd be painted. 

OK, so for air sealing and a firestop, we should drywall first. Annoying, but at least it'll give us a chance to practice drywalling on a wall you won't really see, right?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's your house and what looks good to you but the only post I've every seen about ship lap on an inside wall is how to remove it when someone added a porch over it.
My first thought if I was looking to buy a house with it it on an inside wall is how much is this going to cost to remove.


----------

